# Made a fool out of myself in class



## skullomania (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new here 

I'm a bit angry and upset with myself at the moment. I was in class today and I decided to challenge myself and ask the teacher a question in front of everyone.

Even before I put my hand up to ask the question my heart was racing a million miles an hour. The teacher saw my raised hand and allowed me to take over with the question. I clenched myself tightly and started speaking. For the first 3 seconds i was doing ok, but then my mind started racing all over the place, i was thinking about how others perceived me, if i was articulating properly and i was worried about what other people would think of my question etc.. This made me lose my train of thought in regards to what i was going to ask. Needless to say, i turned bright red and i couldn't sit still, i was rocking back and forth like a mental patient, my voice sounded like it was stuttering as well and i just wanted to die.

Please tell me I'm not alone with this..


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

Ah you poor thing. Hope you're feeling better now. Its hard to deal with nerves like that, wish I could help you. I show myself up regularly in front of the man I like, he starts laughing every time he looks at me now....


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

don't worry, you're not the only one who made a fool of yourself. it happened to me few times.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, this kind of thing has happened to me before as well


----------



## swampcreature (Mar 26, 2014)

i understand how you feel, youre definitely not alone. also this is gonna sound corny or something but good for you because you still managed to raise your hand and get a question out. i know i for one would like to challenge myself like that more often


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

If only you had focused on the question,you would have done fine


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Well you were brave enough to try! That's a success in my book! 

You're definitely not alone, it's happened to me a few times too. You just gotta keep trying. Maybe in a different class, or try it more regularly and try not to make a huge deal of it in your mind, which I know is extremely hard but you have to at least try. A good way to kinda calm u down and reduce anxiety is to blow on the end of your thumb. There are nerve receptors in you thumb and blowing on them can help lower heart rate and calm you down. I do it all the time and it is actually pretty effective in those types of situations.

Hope that helps! Good luck on making more progress!


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

It happens to everyone. You're not alone! Don't let it discourage and just keep trying like others have said, and you will eventually break free of your nerves.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I end up making a fool of myself about 50% of the time in any class where participation is required. Sometimes I feel like sacrificing my grade.


----------



## silverstreak (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes I do this too. I rarely speak in class, but since it's part of my grade, recently I've been trying. Of course, since I'm normally silent, everyone STARES at me when I finally talk, like "oh it's the mute girl talking!". Which makes me more nervous.


----------



## ZADY (Nov 11, 2013)

Happens to me all the time


----------



## queenbanana (Sep 5, 2012)

One time, my name was pointed out in the lecture powerpoint because my project was the best out of everyone else's. When I noticed it I smiled like an idiot but then the teacher called my name outloud and all I did was raise my hand. I was ok but for some reason a couple seconds later when (hopefully) people had looked away I started blushing fiercely and I may have rolled back and forth in my chair slightly. Why? I've no idea. 

Another time in the same class, I choked on my own spit, but I was too afraid to cough out loud and kept swallowing nothingness instead. This worsened the situation so that tears started coming out. I ran out of the classroom holding my mouth with tears running down my eyes. So stupid. 

We hate attention but yet keep bringing attention to ourselves for trying to avoid getting attention. -.-


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

At least you didn't get up and then pass out like I did


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Dude, this happened EVERY.SINGLE.TIME. I got the courage to ask a question. It even happens nowadays when I have to ask something in an amphitheatre full of people.


----------



## mellowyellow321 (Mar 18, 2014)

You almost had a full-blown panic attack. I am sorry you had to experience that, but many of us here have been there. 

Now, you must try to address the fight or flight response your body induces during such social encounters...that is the tricky part *sigh*


----------

